# Pixel King or Hanhel Tuff TTL Wireless Triggers



## Chopper (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking for a cheap, reliable TTL wireless trigger.

Any thoughts on either of these or is there something else around the same price range I should consider ?


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 22, 2012)

look at this thread (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8821.0) - these retail for $100. you get two, and each is a receiver and transmitter. HSS, ETTL, ratios, manual, groups, and all from the in-camera menu.


----------



## Chopper (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers mate - they look the goods. Seeing im very new to off camera flash I wouldn't really know what to look for except for the fact that I would like TTL to allow myself to learn more before I go full manual. 

Can't find any in Australia so just purchased a set from HK via ebay.

Thanks again for the very informative link you posted


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 23, 2012)

Chopper said:


> Cheers mate - they look the goods. Seeing im very new to off camera flash I wouldn't really know what to look for except for the fact that I would like TTL to allow myself to learn more before I go full manual.
> 
> Can't find any in Australia so just purchased a set from HK via ebay.
> 
> Thanks again for the very informative link you posted



You will really like ettl with off camera flash, or at least the ability to adjust the flash settings from your camera. Lighting off camera varies incredibly with varying distance, especially if your subject is close to the light source (inverse square law), so have the camera adjust the flash output is huuuuuuuge.

I know a lot of guys swear by manual flash, and I agree to a certain extent, but if you're outdoors doing portraits ettl is absolutely amazing and an incredible time saver.


----------

